# ginger.......



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

my horse ginger was amazing horse she passed away at the ripe age of 32. she passed away from a tumor in her insestans... that horse taught me every thing i know about horses.. we owned her for the last three years of her life. the day that she left us had to be the worst day of my life... i was in school when it happened but my mom was there...... her head was in my moms lap when she took her last bear. and the spot where she passed away one none of my other horses have set a foot it and it has been 8 years since than i still cant belive that my horses rember that she passed away there.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

poor Ginger. RIP


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

R.I.P ginger i am really sorry for you loss


----------

